# cosa uso per far girare "word" sotto linux

## stuart

non scateniamo flame su openoffice   :Very Happy: 

lo uso quando posso!

però purtroppo della gente  mi chiede i files in formato .doc ed allora glieli devo mandare in .doc

e tante volte quando arrivano fatti con openoffice non fanno una bella impressione

e non li posso mandare a ...................... e dirgli di usare anche loro openoffice visto che i .doc che invio sono purtroppo domande di lavoro con annesso curriculum   :Crying or Very sad: 

se no per il resto per me word può morire

stò cercando un programma che mi permetta di usare word sotto linux, senza riavviare tutte le volte per modificare un file e rifarlo perchè openoffice lo ha modificato mezzo

chi lo usa cosa mi consigliate, crossover office o win4lin?

qual'è il più semplice da installare e configurare?

vmware lo escludo a priori

come kernel uso un 2.6.9 mm-sources sotto amd64

grazie dei consigli

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Usa wine

```
*  app-emulation/wine

      Latest version available: 20041019

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 10,804 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.winehq.com/

      Description: free implementation of Windows(tm) on Unix - CVS snapshot

      License:     LGPL-2.1
```

----------

## Manuelixm

Con openoffice puoi creare i files .doc ma la cosa migliore è la possibilità di esportare in pdf, comunque se non sbaglio c'è un'applicazione commerciale chiamata crossover-office o qualcosa di simile, che permette quello che tu vuoi.

----------

## Josuke

con wine puoi installare office..ma l'ultima versione che puoi installare è microsoft office 2000, office 2003 o xp non vanno

----------

## stuart

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Con openoffice puoi creare i files .doc ma la cosa migliore è la possibilità di esportare in pdf, comunque se non sbaglio c'è un'applicazione commerciale chiamata crossover-office o qualcosa di simile, che permette quello che tu vuoi.

 

ehm, hai letto bene il mio post?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## stuart

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Usa wine
> 
> ```
> *  app-emulation/wine
> 
> ...

 

ciao fedeliallalinea lo usi te wine x word? o usi solo openoffice? wine sarebbe l'ideale, se come dice josuke gira il 2000 và fin troppo bene

----------

## lavish

 *stuart wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
>       Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
> ...

 

Secondo te?   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stuart wrote:*   

> ciao fedeliallalinea lo usi te wine x word? o usi solo openoffice? wine sarebbe l'ideale, se come dice josuke gira il 2000 và fin troppo bene

 

Io uso latex e antiword per leggere i file doc

----------

## Cazzantonio

Sei sicuro di non poterli mandare in .rtf?

vengono aperti da praticamente tutte le applicazioni office e sono in tutto e per tutto simili ai .doc

Comunque da me (università di fisica, Firenze) se mandi un file .doc come minimo ti torna indietro con una serie di offese allegate che ti invitano a salvarlo in un formato compatibile come .rtf   :Laughing: 

----------

## stuart

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro di non poterli mandare in .rtf?
> 
> vengono aperti da praticamente tutte le applicazioni office e sono in tutto e per tutto simili ai .doc
> 
> Comunque da me (università di fisica, Firenze) se mandi un file .doc come minimo ti torna indietro con una serie di offese allegate che ti invitano a salvarlo in un formato compatibile come .rtf  

 

posto serio

mai provato con le società di selezione?

troppe vogliono il .doc   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Josuke

 *stuart wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Usa wine
> 
> ```
> *  app-emulation/wine
> 
> ...

 

funziona funziona te lo posso assicurare  :Smile:  certo magari ha dei piccoli malfunzionamenti..direi che l'unica cosa che puoi fare è provarlo  :Smile: 

----------

## stuart

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *stuart wrote:*    *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
>       Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
> ...

 

che dici, non  potrebbe avere un altro pc sul quale è installato?

 1 - 1  

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## stuart

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> funziona funziona te lo posso assicurare  certo magari ha dei piccoli malfunzionamenti..direi che l'unica cosa che puoi fare è provarlo 

 

benissimo era questo che chiedevo

grazie Josuke

e vai di wine su amd64 con tutti gli sbattimenti del caso    :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

Provato AbiWord? Se non sbaglio legge e scrive i doc di winzozz.

Cossover comunque dovrebbe essere il piu' adatto per office, anche se mi sembra che sia a pagamento... ask google  :Smile: 

Ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Cossover comunque dovrebbe essere il piu' adatto per office, anche se mi sembra che sia a pagamento... ask google 

 

E' a pagamento senza il sembra  :Very Happy: 

----------

## croot

perchè vmware lo scarti a priori ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *croot wrote:*   

> perchè vmware lo scarti a priori ?

 

vmware non lo trovo cosi' comodo per fare queste cose. Dovresti installarti anche win (quindi spazio in piu') per utilizzare office. A questo punto andrei con wine

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *stuart wrote:*   

> posto serio
> 
> mai provato con le società di selezione?
> 
> troppe vogliono il .doc  

 

Rinominagli un .rtf in .doc   :Laughing:   Loro faranno doppio click e non se ne accorgeranno nemmeno di aver aperto un altro tipo di file   :Wink: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *stuart wrote:*   posto serio
> 
> mai provato con le societï¿½ di selezione?
> 
> troppe vogliono il .doc   
> ...

 

Ha ha ha ... cazzantonio ... Ã¨ vero, non ci avevo mai pensato!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Manuelixm

X stuart, sì l'ho letto bene il tuo post e ti ripeto che openoffice ultima versione di permette di salvare .doc, fatto oggi per un C.V.

----------

## croot

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *croot wrote:*   perchè vmware lo scarti a priori ? 
> 
> vmware non lo trovo cosi' comodo per fare queste cose. Dovresti installarti anche win (quindi spazio in piu') per utilizzare office. A questo punto andrei con wine

 

apparte la comodità pensavo ci fosse una ragione specifica per cui non volesse usare vmware, comunque indubbiamente hai ragione se ha solo bisogno di word la soluzione vmware è un un po' esosa.

----------

## saxtro

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> X stuart, sì l'ho letto bene il tuo post e ti ripeto che openoffice ultima versione di permette di salvare .doc, fatto oggi per un C.V.

 

forse stuart voleva dire che word quando apre un file.doc fatto con openoffice ne stravolge la formattazione?

----------

## stuart

 *saxtro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> forse stuart voleva dire che word quando apre un file.doc fatto con openoffice ne stravolge la formattazione?

 

grazie   :Very Happy: 

mi hai battuto sul tempo

d'altronde lo avevo detto

lo uso quando posso

e quando posso me ne frego di tutto e salvo i files in formato di openoffice, non in quello di word

però se avete mai provato a fare un c.v. e inviarlo con la formattazione stravolta dà un pò un aria di.........disordine 

sennò come ho già detto per me word può morire

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io uso latex e antiword per leggere i file doc

 

Serio  :Wink: 

Idem per latex.

I doc li butto direttamente.  :Smile: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Crossover Office lo produce la CodeWeaver.

Costa circa 40$ la versione base e 75$ quella completa.

Non lo scrivo per fare pubblicità (che me ne fregerebbe?  :Very Happy:  ), ma per completezza di info.

----------

